# Algorithm Translator



## Cride5 (May 8, 2010)

New Javascript tool for manipulating your algs. Includes rotations, mirrors and inverse:

http://cube.crider.co.uk/algtrans.html

Enjoi


----------



## Anthony (May 8, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks.


----------



## EVH (May 8, 2010)

Genius......


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 8, 2010)

Nice, a little improvement over StrangePuzzle's inverter.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 9, 2010)

Nice. I'm planning to implement a bunch of features like this in an alg.garron.us redesign, but this is a nice tool for now. Suggestion:



> <input type="text" id="alg" size="40" onkeyup="generate(document.getElementById('alg').value);"></input>



(Ignore the space in "value." No idea why this forum can't format that word correctly.)


----------



## jfly (May 9, 2010)

This is so necessary for OH discussions. Thanks!


----------



## amostay2004 (May 9, 2010)

Nice for BLD too. Thanks!


----------



## Escher (May 9, 2010)

Cride, I bloody love you.


----------



## tim (May 9, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> > <input type="text" id="alg" size="40" onkeyup="generate(document.getElementById('alg').value);"></input>





> <input type="text" id="alg" size="40" onkeyup="generate(this.value);"></input>


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 9, 2010)

tim said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > > <input type="text" id="alg" size="40" onkeyup="generate(document.getElementById('alg').value);"></input>
> ...


Oh, right, thanks. I had meant to make that suggestion, too, but got distracted by something else.


----------



## Cride5 (May 10, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Suggestion:
> 
> 
> > <input type="text" id="alg" size="40" onkeyup="generate(document.getElementById('alg').value);"></input>


Cheers for the idea, it means no submit button is needed ... keeping things minimal is always good  I also had to capture mouse events to deal with cases where algs are pasted in directly.



Escher said:


> Cride, I bloody love you.


Love you too hunnybun


----------



## Kirjava (May 10, 2010)

Already been using it. Registering my thanks.


----------



## Joël (May 11, 2010)

That's a very cool tool!

I think it would also be a nice feature if you can add a cube rotation somewhere in the middle (or.. at any place in the alg), and changing the moves after that automatically. Same thing for changing R into r, and changing the rest of the moves automatically.


----------



## bwatkins (May 11, 2010)

this is really quite helpful. thanks


----------



## Raffael (May 11, 2010)

nice!
thanks a lot for this!


----------



## Cride5 (May 12, 2010)

Joël said:


> I think it would also be a nice feature if you can add a cube rotation somewhere in the middle (or.. at any place in the alg), and changing the moves after that automatically. Same thing for changing R into r, and changing the rest of the moves automatically.



Again, great idea ... so I decided to implement it  This one wasn't quite so trivial to do though, so the code has almost doubled in size, but it should now work. I've tested it a bit, but if anyone finds any problems with it please let me know, thanks.


----------



## blah (May 12, 2010)

Here's a suggestion: De-rotation of notation.

Example input: R y R y R y R
Example output: R B L F


----------



## Cride5 (May 12, 2010)

blah said:


> Here's a suggestion: De-rotation of notation.
> 
> Example input: R y R y R y R
> Example output: R B L F



That can be done with the new 'manipulate' feature


----------



## deepSubDiver (May 12, 2010)

This is absolutely awesome!
Also helps a lot to convert FMC solutions to FTM metrics.


----------



## blah (May 12, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a suggestion: De-rotation of notation.
> ...


No it can't. That's slow.


----------



## Cride5 (May 12, 2010)

blah said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



How many rotations do you normally need to remove?? I could do this as an additional feature, but I'm not sure if its worth the development time at the moment. I'll put it on the TODO list..


----------



## AndyK (May 12, 2010)

This is beautiful!


----------



## JTW2007 (May 13, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (May 13, 2010)

<3


----------



## HASH-CUBE (May 13, 2010)

Thats great, i was thinking of making somthing like this

why not call it "Algorithm Twister"?


----------



## Joël (May 13, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> Joël said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would also be a nice feature if you can add a cube rotation somewhere in the middle (or.. at any place in the alg), and changing the moves after that automatically. Same thing for changing R into r, and changing the rest of the moves automatically.
> ...



I can imagine it was quite annoying to program, yes. But thanks for taking the time!


----------

